
Puer – more than a live-reload server, built for efficient front end development - leeluolee
https://github.com/leeluolee/puer
======
contingencies
For the uninitiated, it's named after Pu'er Tea[1], a fermented Chinese tea
that was made infamous by a previous imperial taste for the stuff and
originates in the town of Pu'er[2] (recently renamed Ning'er), in Simao
prefecture[2] (recently renamed Pu'er), Yunnan Province[3], China. The area is
at the historical frontier of China, bordering Tibet, Burma, Laos and Vietnam.
Ning'er is notable for its specific altitude and soil. The same variety of tea
was also grown in Yiwu, Xishuangbanna, a town so small and otherwise without
note that it lacks a Wikipedia entry. Last time I visited, they had a wild
monkey locked in a cage, probably for sale for the (no bullshit) Chinese
delicacy of live monkey brains.* The second area was probably traded through a
different, more easterly route to the north via Jianshui[4].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puer_tea](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puer_tea)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ning%27er](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ning%27er)

[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puer_Prefecture](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puer_Prefecture)

[4]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jianshui](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jianshui)

* I lived in the area for 2.5 years.

~~~
leeluolee
thx for kind reply.

My girl-friend also lived in Kunming, and I love the Pu'er tea, so 'puer'
comes out. :)

------
albertoleal
Reminds me of this:

\- [http://gaearon.github.io/react-hot-
loader/](http://gaearon.github.io/react-hot-loader/)

\- [https://github.com/gaearon/react-hot-
loader](https://github.com/gaearon/react-hot-loader)

------
slashnull
It's also the french for "to stink"

... Sorry

~~~
leeluolee
So sad to learn it.

I think I should learn French Seriously

~~~
slashnull
Fais le!

------
kolev
How is this any better than BrowserSync [1]?

[1] [http://www.browsersync.io/](http://www.browsersync.io/)

~~~
leeluolee
@kolev great question.

1\. First，I need to say: puer is created before browser-sync (more than one
year).

2\. puer provide some features that browser-sync that not supported(debugger,
mock request, qrCode generate etc.)

but puer is not support the user-action Synchronization that browser-sync
supported.

puer is aim to providing a simple foundation for common frontend workflow .

~~~
kolev
Thanks for providing this to us and for your great contribution to the FOSS
community!

------
anonova
For the rubyist, Middleman [1] is really nice alternative. It also includes
live reloading [2].

[1]: [http://middlemanapp.com/](http://middlemanapp.com/)

[2]:
[http://middlemanapp.com/basics/livereload/](http://middlemanapp.com/basics/livereload/)

------
leeluolee
The last two years, puer is nearly a personal tool for myself(and some clever
colleague ). so the project may looks poor. if people also like it, I will do
my best to make it better (document, gulp & grunt support, public api, etc) :)

------
zjuwwq
so useful

